# How much more growth after 7.5 months?



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Little Chloe's growth is puzzling me. She was a big fat roly poly puppy and charted to be in the 2.5 kg range (5.5lb). Well at 7.5 months she is only 3.9lb and she is shorter in height and length than Axle who was a smaller puppy and who charted 2kg and is about 2.1kg (4.6lb). I know I can't expect her to be exactly the same as Ax because they are only half siblings but I'm quite surprised she is this small. She is also quite a thin lanky looking dog whereas Ax is more square and compact. She eats well and is a happy and active girl and will comfortably walk for 45 mins at a good pace. Is she just a slow grower? Can they have a spurt after this age? Has anyone had a dog turn out much smaller than they charted?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I have never taken much notice of predicted weights TBH. Both of mine haven't grown since 6 months, just filled out. They haven't got any taller since about 4.5 months. Chloe may well continue to fill out, but I seriously doubt she will ever be anywhere near 5.5lbs! Nearer the 4lb mark I would imagine.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie didn't grow very much after 7 months, just a tiny bit.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Eden came to us at 8 months and weighed right under 3 pounds and now at 16 months weighs 3.6 pounds.

The other two stalled out at about 9 months and I thought they might be done (both vets insisting so) but they both continued to grow. Perhaps about a half a pound. 

I do not know if that is consistent with others but I agree. I'd be surprised if she hit 5.5 if she is about 4 pounds now. Perhaps 4.5-5.0.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*I have not found the charts to be very accurate. Based on the chart Olivia should be 7lbs and she is only 5.1lbs. The boys charted to be over 5lbs and they hardly over 4lbs. Hotchi - 4.2lbs and Knuckles - 4.4, so its kind of hard to predict the maturity size of a chi pup.
I noticed their size somewhat settled at around 9-10 months of age. *


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I've heard that the charts aren't that accurate, I guess I'm just surprised she's so far off, especially since she was a really big baby (over 850g or 1.9lb at 8 weeks).

Karen, did Eden grow after you got her or just put on weight?


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

I think they get a growth spurt between the ages of 6 mths to a year, cuz my tiny was 5 lbs for a long time and all of a sudden had a growth spurt at 9 months, she got taller and longer, she gained 1 lb!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I do think that they grow at varied rates. A tiny pup can have a good mum and drink himself into a rolly polly 8 week old..... Rico was welped 3.6 ounces, & at a bit over 8 weeks he was 2 pounds. So his birth weight chart weight said he'd be around 3 pounds...the 8 weeks chart over 6 and he is 4 and 1/2 at 4 years. His breeder told me that she put his top weight around 5 pound mark. She said she considers the whole pup--the weights and the lineage.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

yea but she cute tho!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

At 7.5 months Izzie was about 3.4 lbs, and now at 18 months she is about 3.8-4 lbs max. Bella grew more, she was about 6.5 lbs I think at 7 months, and she is now 8 lbs at 18 months.

BUT I don't think they got BIGGER, just bulked up a lil. Bella has a much bigger chest, and Izzie has a lil bit of a bigger chest then she did then, but it's still small. I have heard after 6/7 months, their bones don't grow much more, they just bulk up.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> yea but she cute tho!


 Yep, she's my adorable little chocolate muffin!

Here she is as an over 2lb 10 week old so you can all admire her epic puppy fat! Look at that big tummy - so cute!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I saw that pic in your album and I giggled. I love how at certain angles they can look so cute and chubby! I call miya my little fat girl  but in a ridiculous baby voice


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

tillie is still growing now! LOL shes 5.8 lbs i think i need to re weigh her! lol i think it depends on the dog when they stop growing  x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Loving the fat puppy pic.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

That chubby baby pic is adorable. She might just bulk up a bit more. Quinn is 14 months and hasn't gotten any taller, he just filled out a bit more.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think she will still make the 5.5 lbs or close to it...it just can take some dogs longer to get there, and dogs definitely come in different shapes and sizes completely irrelevant to weight.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is true. 
Hope has stayed the same frame size since 7 or 8 months but gained weight or "filled out" especially through the chest. Ruby just got taller and longer and longer and longer. Seriously, the girl looks like a skinny wiener dog on stilts. Eden looks exactly the same so I suppose that to a pet owner like me that must mean that she gained equally in height, weight and length.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Chloe sounds like Ruby, she's really long and skinny at the moment, she looks a bit awkward. She eats about 50% more than Ax at each meal but she's just not putting on weight and yes she is wormed every month and she poops inside on pads so I would definitely know if she had worms. I guess all I can do is keep an eye on her and hope she fills out a bit more.

And Karen that siggy is so adorable!!!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Karen, I love your new siggy. Your babies look so happy


----------

